# I need ideas for lighting



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Soon I will earnestly start working on adjusting my current stand (125G) to accommodate a second 95G tank underneath. I have also been trying different things (without spending cash) to figure out how to make the main tank look better. I am thinking I may have to change some rocks to a darker color by spending time walking the banks of some rivers and lakes or spending cash by visiting some nurseries that carry stone.

I have decided one main thing I will do and that is to move my 2x3' T5's down to the 95G since it will be planted. The issue now comes to lighting for the 125G. I have been trying to figure out some ways to have subdued lighting for this Malawi Mbuna tank. I want to make the colors pop but I don't want the lighting so bright it blinds me when I look at the tank. I like the idea of darker areas, as if a shadow from an above water rock structure is blocking the sun. With this in mind, a florescent fixture won't work (hence the move of my current fixtures).

Any ideas how to do this on the cheaper side of the wallet?

I am trying to finalize my ideas right now so I can budget this out. Once I get going on this, I will definitely post a project thread to follow along.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Lowes sells a 5 pc under cabinet puck lighting system (halogem w/ g8 base) for 35 bucks. They reach all the way down the water column in my 18 inch 125. The lights are more of a 3000k temperature and put off a lot of heat! I think that those lights put the best "shadows" in the tank. On dim it looks like a sunset scene. The ripples on top the water reflect to the bottom. This is what I use when I'm feeding or when the led lights are off. Just a idea.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> I like the idea of darker areas, as if a shadow from an above water rock structure is blocking the sun.


I've never done it, but you should be able to achieve this kind of effect with light emanating from a single point (could be a single CFL bulb, or a pair of them next to each other, or a few LEDs right next to each other). You can probably have some low output lighting running along the entire length of the tank and a single "sunlight" source to create a bright spot and some shadows elsewhere.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I made a light bar with 3 sockets for CFLs when I built my canopy, one in the middle (which I had to move off-center because the center-brace threw a horrible shadow) and one on either end. I use a 6,500k CFL in the more or less center position and a blue "party bulb" in one of the ends and I think it looks great. The light bar can also be moved fore and aft which changes the overall effect. It's a very flexible setup, and cheap too.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike_G said:


> I made a light bar with 3 sockets for CFLs when I built my canopy, one in the middle (which I had to move off-center because the center-brace threw a horrible shadow) and one on either end. I use a 6,500k CFL in the more or less center position and a blue "party bulb" in one of the ends and I think it looks great. The light bar can also be moved fore and aft which changes the overall effect. It's a very flexible setup, and cheap too.


Do you have a pic of this set up?


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

I also have a 125g with a diy hood. I built the hood with a cheapo shop light florescent bulbs. I 
use grow light bulbs with a high blue spectrum. 
I like the idea of darker areas, as if a shadow from an above water rock structure is blocking the sun. With this in mind, a florescent fixture won't work (hence the move of my current fixtures).
I have some dark areas around the caves and coral I have in there. The grow light works great because I'm frequently cleaning the algae on the glass cover I have on the tank to lessen water loss, and minimize moisture exposure to the light. I don't have an algae problem in the tank because I have a pleco that makes short work of it. :thumb: I also have several pieces of driftwood. 
So I say build a hood with a shop light with high spectrum blue florescent bulbs


----------

